# outside decor



## stulu12 (Aug 24, 2015)

I want some tips on what all things I should get to spruce up my camp site!


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

The less the better - the more you take, the more you have to pack, unload at site, re-load at site, and unpack at home.


----------



## calwb (Feb 7, 2015)

A blond,brunette or redhead about five eight 35 years old and36-23-36.I want one but the wife said no. Oh well I tried.


----------



## nlh2816 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Outside Decor*

_I like an outside mat/rug. WalMart has some nice ones for a good price. I also have started putting rope lights on the ground at the edge of the trailer and up around the bumper hitch...adds a little light when I don't want the porch light on. A vinyl tablecloth is a plus also for your picnic table._

_I will admit...I use to go all out & put lights everywhere. Not so much now:wink:_

_Do what fits your personality! Have fun!_


----------



## wecamp04 (Jan 12, 2016)

The 4of July is the only time we go all out flags,banners,ect. Rest of the time rug outside try keep things litter cleaner ,we got the cheap little solar lights at Walmart we put out around the camp site to help at night


----------



## ctopdeal (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm like Old Man Camping. I bring enough to keep things tidy, enough lights to keep me from tripping over things. When I go camping I like to really get away from life and enjoy the beauty of the outdoors.


----------



## annette (Mar 23, 2016)

I always make a rustic wood sign with all the families' last names printed on it and hang it on a tree. Eadies, Howards, Williams', Wallaces ...


----------



## CecilliaB (Jul 1, 2016)

We usually camp with multiple tents. I really like angling the entrances toward each other and putting a nice matt/outdoor rug down. I'm ordering some solar/battery string lights in these gypsy looking globe and drop lights. Need to find a way to string them back and forth between the entrances. I am camping with kids so a little magic with a few lights is always fun! In our larger tent I can create sort of a desert tent feel with throw pillows and a heap of blankets. It's pretty fun and a comfy place to hang out after a hike.


----------



## ScoutCamperOhio (Jul 12, 2016)

*Outside decor*

I noticed your post Cecilia and thought, what a good time to finally register for one of these forums. I take young scouts camping, my son included of course, and I like to do some unique things to make it more fun and interesting... have you ever seen firefly lights? I found these lights from Firefly Magic, their a little bit pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for. Anyway, where you mention "a little magic with a few lights" it gave me the idea to mention them. They really do behave like real lightning bugs. They call them fireflies, but I know them as lightning bugs. Just search for Firefly Magic and I'm sure you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ToddandHeather (Jul 10, 2016)

We have a good size rug we put down, plus a standard home patio set (we transport inside the Jeep Liberty we tow behind us on the road). These chairs are way more comfortable than your standard 'camping' chairs. During Holidays, we decorate a bit more in keeping with the seasons (just as we would in our old S & B Home).


----------



## Kerry22 (Oct 25, 2016)

I bought a couple of tin can lanterns. They are nice, they really light up the place at night.


----------



## alex_mercer (Oct 6, 2017)

Keep away the smart devices at all costs. I went camping and let my daughter take her tablet and she wouldn't go out at all


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm the camp clown and gadget man in our group. Last year I brought Phil the Phlamingo. Since I now have a full size truck and more room, I'm thinking about bringing a whole phlock of Phils. Tiny little guys - a buck a piece at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

MacGyver said:


> I'm the camp clown and gadget man in our group. Last year I brought Phil the Phlamingo. Since I now have a full size truck and more room, I'm thinking about bringing a whole phlock of Phils. Tiny little guys - a buck a piece at the Dollar Tree.


I've always gone simple: rug outside pop up or tent, lantern &/or candles on the table, and often dreamed of getting string of lights to hang, or solar lamps to stick in the ground around the campsite. But this idea of yours :vs_cool: I'm now considering lawn ornaments.

Actually, strategically placing them near guy-line stakes might be a could preventative of tripping, if you don't have reflective type.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

We have a caravan, and we add a porch awning (rather than the large awnings) for more room, and also we put down a groundsheet, its a breathable type, so, depending on what campsite we go on, it goes down on either gravel or grass. If on grass, then the grass grows through it without making it go yellow. We don't usually go out during winter, being in England and depending where you go, its either dry, wet or icy and always cold, but a lot of people decorate their units during the Christmas holiday and sometimes halloween. Looks lovely. Have promised myself that one year, we would travel up to Edinburgh for the hogmany (to celebrate the new year). People always have a great time up there, but as you guys will know, the further north you go, the colder it becomes


----------



## bertha (Sep 18, 2018)

Tagged, this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## adalah (Feb 6, 2019)

Pretty interesting posting


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

I love the majority of the landscapes of the UK. Its hard to find which is the best. There are two that's closest to where I live, which are The Peak District (the largest) and The Lake District (famous for the poet Wordsworth, and of course Donald Campbell's Bluebird disaster where he was killed trying to break the water speed record back in the 1960s on Lake Coniston), and of course where Stan Laurel (Laurel & Hardy fame) was born


----------

